

Show HN: My new weekend project - askcici

I built a site for people who loves collecting and sharing cute(in Chinese means "可爱", in Japanes means "kawaii"[可愛い]) pictures. You guys can click here(http://cuter.cc) for a glance. Currently, Chinese version only. Any comments and suggestions are welcomed :)
======
rorrr
How is this a startup and not just a website? How will it make you a ton of
money?

~~~
askcici
Sorry..I misused the word "startup", maybe it just a weekend project. Yep,
it's not just a website, there's also a mobile app which I'm currently working
on it.

